# Cold Cathode colors with HAF 932?



## Gilletter (Feb 6, 2011)

Thinking of adding some cold cathodes to light the case up... debating, red, blue, uv - in that order... Need some more input on it... Front of case has red LED, power supply has blue led... as does video card (sapphire is lit up in blue)


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2011)

the neutral is white, except you want it like disco lamp


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 6, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> the neutral is white, except you want it like disco lamp



to clarify, only want ONE color... just having a hard time between red or blue - with UV coming in as a last ditch color


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2011)

Go red. Front light already red. Red good.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok that's one for red, anyone else?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> to clarify, only want ONE color... just having a hard time between red or blue - with UV coming in as a last ditch color



red would be nice i had it on my old case


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok that's 2 for red...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got 4 12inch RED cathodes in my HAF


----------



## JATownes (Feb 6, 2011)

I would vote red as well...Blue has just been done too many times, and UV is meh at best unless you have a lot of UV reactive gear...So I vote red, all the way.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah I ordered the red ones, my wife even said red, so I guess it was a general concensus... masses have to be right some time right?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't forget to get some sound reactive ones. Will look uber cool with some loud music around! Disco fever at home ftw!


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 7, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Don't forget to get some sound reactive ones. Will look uber cool with some loud music around! Disco fever at home ftw!



Nah not into sound activated. Besides the wife would yell if the sound was up.


----------

